# Help: Air Compressor Recommendations for Dad



## eleigh11 (11 mo ago)

Hello all. I am looking to replace my Dad's air compressor (pics below) but I am relatively unfamiliar with the topic. He has had his current one for forty-plus years and has been very happy with it; however, I believe he'd like something more portable, quieter, and 110/120V. Primarily, he uses it for the sandblasting cabinet, impact driver, grinders, nail gun, smaller painting projects, blowing air at the dog, etc. I'd appreciate any suggestions or specific criteria you think I should look for. Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would build a quiet box....
or a compressor / utility room...
it would help you on the sanity thing on compressor noise...

so how many cfm do you need?

dewalt makes a belt driven unit that is 160-200 psi...
it is quiet by standards...
add on a 20-50 gallon reserve tank for when you are running an 1/2 inch impact
and then you have something..
more power available...


----------

